# Books and Movies



## brandy (Oct 17, 2004)

How about one on just books and movies
Brandy


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 18, 2004)

Or just on cookbooks, since this is a cooking forum.


----------



## beaulana2 (Oct 26, 2004)

My most prized cookbook is : 1933 Detroit Times Cookbook, Given to me by my best friend's grandma.


----------



## Ardge (Nov 1, 2004)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> Or just on cookbooks, since this is a cooking forum.



I second that!  Cookbooks are a big LOVE of mine.  I always tell my friends, "If you can't find me, check Borders or B&N."

A cookbook forum would be AWESOME!  We can give heads up on good finds!  I just bought a stir fry cookbook and I have two on order from www.thegoodcook.com .  

A cookbook forum!  I dig it!  

RJ


----------



## Ardge (Nov 19, 2004)

Ardge said:
			
		

> choclatechef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, what he said.  I agree with...  oh wait...  that's me too.

Anyway, how bout it?  How bout a cookbook section?  Please??  Pretty please????

RJ


----------



## lotsarecipes (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cookbooks*



			
				choclatechef said:
			
		

> Or just on cookbooks, since this is a cooking forum.



I love the idea of a forum just on cookbooks. I enjoy collecting them and talking about them, (sometimes think I am obsessed with the idea of having more). 

I usually find mine at thrift stores, garage sales and occasionally in bargain bins at book stores. I also visit my local library on a regular basis and check out a few cookbooks at a time.

My favourites are the "oldies", pre-70's, church cookbooks, Better Homes and Gardens, Canadian Living and specialty cookbooks, (pasta, ground beef etc.), just to name a few.

The cookbooks that grab my attention most, have more than just recipes but stories about the author and recipes as well. I am presently reading Kitchen Confidential by Anthony Bourdain and am 1/2 way through it. It's not necessarily a cookbook but about the cooking industry. I think my next venture will be Martha Stewart-Just Desserts.

Hmmm, I don't think I have a hard time talking about cookbooks...lol! Do you?


----------



## kyles (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm jumping up and down with my hands in the air.........me too!!!! I adore cookboods, we have them on display in our living room. I like big encyclopedic ones, funny ones (I have a cookbook based on Sherlock Holmes mysteries), ones based on tv series like Nigella Lawson and Jamie Oliver, old ones from the 1950's, I'm an addict.


----------



## Ardge (Jan 16, 2005)

bumping once again for the cookbook forum idea.

me


----------



## GB (Jan 16, 2005)

We have made many suggestions like this to the admin, but he is very hesitant to add a lot of new sections. His response to something like this is usually that these type of posts should go in the  General Cooking category.


----------



## Ardge (Jan 16, 2005)

hmmmm....


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 20, 2005)

...and I've been told that's what the miscellaneous section is for


----------



## Ardge (Feb 1, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> We have made many suggestions like this to the admin, but he *is very hesitant to add a lot of new sections*. His response to something like this is usually that these type of posts should go in the  General Cooking category.



Not a lot....  Just one.  

Kinda makes me laugh.  There's 23 specific sections covering everything under the sun us foodies can talk about -- except cookbooks.  

I LOVE cookbooks.  I bought 4 the other day and I have 5 on order from Amazon.  

Oh well.   :? 

RJ


----------



## Pam Leavy (Feb 1, 2005)

Whick ones?

Pam


----------



## GB (Feb 1, 2005)

Ardge said:
			
		

> GB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You have one and other people have theirs as well. We have suggested all of them to the admin.

There IS a section you can talk about cookbooks. Actually there are two. The misc section could be used and so could the General Cooking Questions section.


----------

